# I've been MIA



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Not sure if you remember me or not. I've been a member since 2005 and my cat's name is Satan. I've been MIA for a few months. My sister was killed in a car accident November 14th. It's weird how animals know. He didn't come out from under my bed for 3 days after she died and I think he still misses her...he'll just stand in the hallway and stare into our room (we shared a room)

I've not really been taking pictures of Satan. I decided that It was time to maybe update with a picture.

This was yesterday...









This was a few weeks ago when my stepdad got a fishtank. He's just discovering it...






































In Memory of My sister








(_This is the only photo I have of her & Satan. It's when he was a kitten...very old picture.)_











November 9, 1985 - November 14, 2006


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So very, very sorry to hear about your loss. :angel 

Your cat is absolutely beautiful! :luv 

Your fellow San Diegan,

Marie


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

We've missed you and little Satan. I'm so, so sorry to hear of your tragic loss. It has had to have been terrible for all of you. 

Satan looks just as handsome as ever.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister  . Satan looks cute as always  :wink: .


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

marie73 said:


> So very, very sorry to hear about your loss. :angel
> 
> Your cat is absolutely beautiful! :luv
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Ah, where in san diego? I'm in La Mesa


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

MikePageKY said:


> We've missed you and little Satan. I'm so, so sorry to hear of your tragic loss. It has had to have been terrible for all of you.
> 
> Satan looks just as handsome as ever.



I was wondering if people would remember us...but how could you forget such a cute face such as his!

Thank you. Yeah it's been a very hard last couple months.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister  . Satan looks cute as always  :wink: .


Thank you Desn


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

reeeeka said:


> Ah, where in san diego? I'm in La Mesa


Oh, just a couple miles away - Lemon Grove!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

marie73 said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, where in san diego? I'm in La Mesa
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. That is so sad.

I do remember you and your kitty though! Welcome back!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Reeeka it's lovely to see you back and see pictures of your lovely Satan, of course we all remember you. I am so very sorry to hear your sad news about your sister, I hope you and your family are beginnig to find some comfort. I understand that it is not quite the same but I recently lost my lovely Smudge, all losses are so very painful.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(

Those are adorable pictures. Satan looks so entranced by the fishtank!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Reeeka - Of course we remember ya! It's nice to see you back.  I'm very sorry to hear about your sister.  

Satan used to have some sores on his head near his ears, right? They look very cleared up now!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs to you and your family! Wonderful to see the Handsome kitty again


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't go as far back as when you were on the forum last, but I do want to say I'm very sorry to hear about your sister. 

Let us see more pictures of your kitty!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

weluvcookie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. That is so sad.
> 
> I do remember you and your kitty though! Welcome back!


Thank you


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Stephie said:


> Reeeka it's lovely to see you back and see pictures of your lovely Satan, of course we all remember you. I am so very sorry to hear your sad news about your sister, I hope you and your family are beginnig to find some comfort. I understand that it is not quite the same but I recently lost my lovely Smudge, all losses are so very painful.


Thank you, yeah were doing okie...we have our moments. 

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Bethany said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. :-(
> 
> Those are adorable pictures. Satan looks so entranced by the fishtank!


Thank you

Yeah he loves it. There's nose marks all over it lol


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Heather102180 said:


> Reeeka - Of course we remember ya! It's nice to see you back.  I'm very sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> Satan used to have some sores on his head near his ears, right? They look very cleared up now!!


Thank you,

Yeah he did. Actually, I checked him a few weeks ago while I was petting him and I saw a little one again! But its seemed to have cleared up...which is good. 

We also learned he has a heart murmur


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

dmcwlvssr said:


> Giant Hugs to you and your family! Wonderful to see the Handsome kitty again


Thank you


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

October said:


> I don't go as far back as when you were on the forum last, but I do want to say I'm very sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> Let us see more pictures of your kitty!


Oh...thank you.

I'll be sure to post them!


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww reeeeka I am so sorry to hear about your sister.
I was thinking about you and Satan the other day when I was looking at some posts in this forum, I was thinking how it had been a while since we had seen some Satan pics.
He is still a hansome boy, he looks like he is doing well ..... and enjoying that new fish tank!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey there, welcome back! I missed seeing your smoky Satan lol. I'm sorry about your sister too, I can't imagine the pain but I hope your doing better


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*sister*

My thoughts and prayers are with you during these dark days.


----------

